# 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...



## Brassenwürger (21. September 2009)

Moin moin, ihr Verrückten....

Ich hätte da mal ein kleines Anliegen an alle Ostseebegeisterten:

Nächstes Wochenende startet wieder unsere berühmt - berüchtigte 24 - Stunden Tour mit der MS "Seho" ab Heiligenhafen! Das Wetter soll gut werden (bis jetzt) und wenn Mirko richtung Falster oder Kadettrinne fährt, sollte auch einigermaßen gut Fisch drin sein!
Nun sind ein paar Plätze frei geworden. Der eine kann nicht, der andere will nicht mehr, der nächste weiß noch nicht...- man kennt das ja....#d

Ich hätte nun also noch 6 Plätze im Angebot! Kostenpunkt: € 85,- inclusive Futter und Kaffee. Fahrtzeit sind reellle 24 Stunden, reine Angelzeit 12-15 Stunden, je nach Fahrtziel! Der genaue Ablauf der Tour wird erst kurz vorher (1-2 Tage) bekannt gegeben, das entscheidet dann Käpt´n Mirko. Kann also auch sein, dass am Abend noch etwas auf Platte geangelt wird oder er donnert gleich hoch in die Fanggründe! Abfahrt am Samstag Abend zwischen 18 - 20.00 Uhr in Heiligenhafen!

Ich weiß, das ist alles recht kurzfristig, aber ich hatte schon einmal so einen Haufen verrückter Boardies mit auf´m Dampfer und das war die beste Tour aller Zeiten....#6
Daher frage ich hier natürlich wieder nach!

Bei Interesse PN an mich, dann gibt´s meine Nummer und das Ganze wird beschnackt....

Bis dahin,schöne Grüße,
Carsten|wavey:

Sowieso vom AB dabei:

*MFT Sutje *
*Stühmper*
*Klappstuhl*

Und nun auch mit von der Partie:

*Knutemann*

Kommt Leute, auch wenn´s sehr kurfristig ist, da geht doch noch was....;-)


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Hier mal der Bericht der legendären Tour:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133288&highlight=seho

Hier der Link zum Schiff:

http://www.ms-seho.de/


----------



## Stühmper (22. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

@Brassenwürger

Hallo Carsten ,

Du kannst ruhig schreiben....der Stühmper und Mft-Sutje 

sind auch *dabei :vik:*

*Aber *, auf keinen Fall schreiben das der *Mc Klappstuhl *

mitkommt , sowas erschreckt doch alle anderen.....Du weißt

schon warum.....|uhoh: + #q + |gr: = :c

Ach....was werden Wir wieder Spaß haben......


Und was ist mit Euch los ? Ihr sollt mitkommen ! Melden !


Stühmper

P.S. Seht Euch nur die Bilder an.......dann wisst Ihr was dann 

passiert  |rolleyes


----------



## knutemann (22. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Moin Carsten
Hast PN und ich frag mal die olle Mehrsau Sunny, ob er auch Böcke hat|rolleyes


----------



## Stühmper (22. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

@Knutemann

Hey......sach bloß....Du kommst mit ? *Das *wäre ja....|kopfkrat....

Superduperklasse  #6

Freu mich schon |rolleyes

Stühmper


----------



## knutemann (22. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

dito:vik::k
Ps: Sunny die alte Ratte hat Verpflichtungen im Liebesleben od. so ähnlich


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*



knutemann schrieb:


> Sunny die alte Ratte hat Verpflichtungen im Liebesleben


 
Und ich dachte immer, aus dem Alter isser raus....:q

Der gute Knutemann ist momentan telefonisch gerade nicht erreichbar, freut mich aber, dass er mit kommt....#6

@Mc Klappstuhl: Und nicht wieder in die Kiki - Bar....


----------



## knutemann (22. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Der gute Knutemann ist momentan telefonisch gerade nicht erreichbar, freut mich aber, dass er mit kommt....#6


Aber nun#6


----------



## sunny (23. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Ooohh ihr bösartigen, macht mich man feddig hier |krach: |supergri. Gerne wäre ich mitgekommen, aber es soll nicht sein im Moment. Wenigstens bin ich dann nicht Schuld, wenn ihr nichts fangt |rolleyes.

Wünsche euch viel Spass und paar dicke Fischkens #6.


----------



## Stühmper (23. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

......also nen' Vertreter für Sunnys Liebesleben finden wir

hier im Board auch ......|krach:.....mein es ja *nur *gut...|kopfkrat

@Knute

Perfekt , vergesse nicht *Deinen *Spezialköder für Plattfische !

@Sunny

Spätestens am Montag wirst Du ..........#q +richtig !!! = :c:c:c

#h Stühmper


----------



## knutemann (23. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*



Stühmper schrieb:


> @Knute
> 
> Perfekt , vergesse nicht *Deinen *Spezialköder für Plattfische !


Never ever:mVon dem hab ich Carsten gestern auch schon berichtet#6


----------



## djoerni (23. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

ihr säcke! und ich muss samstag auf ner silberhochzeit rumgammeln...


----------



## knutemann (23. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

@djoerni
Da kannst du endlich zeigen, was du beim Seniorentanztee so gelernt hast


----------



## djoerni (23. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

das mach ich doch schon jede woche beim witwenball:q


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (23. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Tomas sehe ich da sowas wie angst in deiner Schreibweise wg der demütigung aufm Longtörn?.

Ich freue mich schon auf deine Person. Das BIer habe ich schon gekauft:m:m:m.


----------



## *Atze* (23. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Hört sich doch alles ganz gut an ^^

viel spass an alle die mitfahren,knutemann fang was schönes 

lg: Atze


----------



## Brassenwürger (24. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Moin, Mirko kann ich im Moment nicht erreichen, ich wollte ihn eigentlich schon mal fragen, wie so in etwa der Ablauf der Tour aussieht. Von wegen Plattfischangeln und so....
Ich werde das morgen Früh nochmal versuchen, irgendwie kriege ich ihn schon...

Gruß Carsten#h


----------



## djoerni (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

wünsche euch viel spaß und digge fische!


----------



## Stühmper (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

@All  *Letzte wichtige Informationen !!!*


Der Carsten hat mit Mirko nun gesprochen , und ich soll Euch

mal kurz mit Infos füttern !

1. Wir können erst gegen 20.00 Uhr aufs Schiff weil der Mirko vorher erst von einer Reise zurück kommt !

2. Ihr sollt Euch Wattwürmer besorgen , als erstes fahren wir
auf zum Plattfisch angeln ( Puttgarden ?...Da ist es gut ) , es soll zur Zeit ganz klasse sein !

3. Gegen 4.00 Uhr fahren wir dann weiter in den Belt , wo auch wieder Fisch sein soll.....man wird sehn...:m

So das wars erstmal.....freu mich schon auf Euch :k

@Brassenwürger

Habe die Würmer geordert-alles ok !

@Knutemann

Wenn es dort die Dinger gibt-hol ich die auch noch !


Stühmper


----------



## knutemann (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

@Stühmper
Nee, die haben die Dinger nicht, ich hab grad mit denen telefoniert:c


----------



## knutemann (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Ich hab die Viecher wiedergefunden:vik:

Gulp Alive Nightcrawler#6#6#6 

und gleich mal echte Wattis wieder abbestellt.


----------



## MFT Sutje (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Schiet Gulp,

die letzten hab ich in Norge verkappt,gibt meiner Meinung nach,nichts schlechteres als diese Kunst Dinger.
Aber auf morgen freu ich mich schon wie Bolle.


----------



## knutemann (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Peter, dass sind nicht die Dinger aus der Tüte#d Die Viecher schwimmen in irgendeiner Soße in einem durchsichtigen Kunststoffgefäß und waren die letzten Male überdurchschnittlich fängig#6#6#6


----------



## djoerni (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

knute, nimm zur vorsicht echte würmer mit. wenn die platten zickig sind, kannste den gummikrempel vergessen.


----------



## knutemann (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Fünen und AB-Tour haben die Viecher im Vergleich zu Echten so gut gefunzt, dass selbst Stühmper die haben will


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Also ich habe mir 75 Wattis bestellt. Muss man sich trozdem nen DK Angelscheinholen für die Tour?? 
Ich bin mal gespannt ob im Belt was zuholen ist.......


----------



## knutemann (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Auch wenn du dir Wattis geordert hast, wir angeln in dänischen Gewässern und somit brauchste auch nenn Danske Angelschein


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Bestelt^^


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Ich habe ja noch meinen Dänemark - Schein von der MFT - Tour im Dezember letzten Jahres, der ist noch gültig....#6

Mann, was freue ich mich auf die Tour morgen! Das Telefonat mit Mirko war sehr erfreulich. Platte soll´s reichlich geben und er hat da eine Ecke vor Langeland, da wurde in letzter Zeit hervorragend gefangen! Das Wetter spielt soweit auch mit - was will man mehr...

Aber leider muss ich noch ein paar Vorfächer basteln - so´n Schiet....


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Männers, ich wünsch euch ne feine Tour und besackt euch ordentlich!:m

Nächstes Jahr werden Liz und ich auch wieder mitkommen.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (25. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Dirk wir werden an dich denken, wenn wir die tonnen vom Schiff schleppen 

Wind soll ja so um 3 werden mal schauen was da kommt.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (26. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Bald gehts los


----------



## bigbetter (26. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Wünsche allen eine super Tour !!

und

Maximale Erfolge !!!

:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

So, ich bin auch wieder zurück und werde mal langsam mein ganzes Zeug zusammen suchen....
Das liegt alles noch von Norwegen irgendwo hingeballert im Keller rum...:c


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Soooo, bin nun auch wieder heil zuhause angekommen! Das war vielleicht eine höllische Rückfahrt! A1 voll gesperrt! Drei Stunden und 17 Minuten von Heiligenhafen nach Neu Wulmstorf - absoluter Rekord!:r#d:v|gr:

Ich bin völlig hinüber, Bilder gibt´s daher erst morgen...


----------



## knutemann (28. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Erst mal ausgepennt#6
Ich will dem Bericht von Brassenwürger nicht vorgreifen also nur ganz kurz: Nette Truppe, super Wetter, Top Verpflegung und wäre nur jeder zweite Fisch maßig gewesen, hätten wir mittags abbrechen müssen.
@Carsten
2 Std. 20 min für die gesamte Strecke, dank meiner Navitante, die mich super um den Stau quer durch Hamburg geleitet hat#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Sooo, hier nun Bericht und Bilder:

Ich fasse mich kurz: Die Stimmung an Bord war wie immer spitzenmässig!!!#6 Fisch gab es auch reichlich, aber die Größe - Auweia.....

Am Samstag Abend haben wir vor Puttgarden geankert und Platte geangelt. Die Ausbeute war gut, es wurden viele Klieschen und ein paar gute Butts gefangen. Der fette Klodeckel von Peter war echt sehenswert. Auch einige Wittlinge und Minidorsche kamen hoch. Wir konnten ja nicht ahnen, dass die kleinen Dorsche nur ein Vorzeichen dessen waren, was uns am nächsten Morgen blühen sollte....
Am Abend wurde auch gut abgefeiert! Es wurde gesabbelt, getrunken, gepokert, gelacht - einfach super! Obwohl so einige Drinks vernichtet wurden, haben sich alle tadellos benommen und ihre Fische gefangen - Hut ab!
Am frühen Morgen hat Mirko dann die Anker gelichtet und es ging ab in den Langelandbelt, wo wir dann pünklich zum Morgengrauen ankamen. Und dann ging es los: Dorsche! Unvorstellbare Massen an Dorschen! Ich hatte bei einer Drift bei 7 Würfen 7 Doubletten! Das Problem nur: Alle Fische waren zwischen 15 und 35cm groß! Kindergarten also! Maßige Fische waren die Ausnahme und bissen kurioserweise meistens auf Watti! Auch etliche Wittlinge wurden gefangen, aber Riesen waren das auch nicht. Mirko hat sich echt Mühe gegeben und immer wieder den Platz gewechselt. Aber überall das gleiche Bild: Minidorsche! Ich hatte zum Schluß so um die 60 Dorsche gefangen, wovon einer maßig war...
Als überraschenden Beifang fing ich auf Pilker noch einen grauen Knurrhahn, mein erster aus der Ostsee...
Die Rückfahrt bei schönstem Wetter und Ententeichwetter war echt entspannt, die Autofahrt gen Hamburg eher weniger. Vollsperrung der A1 mit anschließendem Megastau und Verkehrszusammenbruch! Da ich mich in Hamburg nicht auskenne und mein Navi nicht dabei hatte, bin ich brav den Umleitungsschildern gefolgt und im absoluten Chaos gelandet. Über drei Stunden habe ich gebraucht...

Fazit: War wieder eine Spitzentour mit super Leuten! Und die Termine für´s nächste Jahr habe ich auch schon in Arbeit!#6

So und nun noch ein paar Bilder...

Schöne Grüße,
Carsten|wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Bisschen was habe ich noch....:m


----------



## Stühmper (29. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Tja , war schon wieder ne' schöne Tour mit einer netten Truppe.....:q

Es waren ja wahnsinnige Schwärme an kleinen Dorschen unterwegs....Doublette auf Doublette an Kleinkram...Hammer 
.....aber es hat mal wieder in der Angel gezuckt...schön :k

Am Samstag ging es erstmal auf die Westseite von Puttgarden , wo es auf Platte ziemlich gut war , die meißten
hatten so zwischen 5 und 10 Maßige Fische...einer hatte so ca. 20 Stück...naja..Petri Heil dazu..

Am Sonntag gegen 7.30 Uhr legten wir mit dem Pilken los , und am Ende der Angelzeit gegen 16.00 Uhr waren es ca. 35 Maßige Dorsche plus ein Hornhecht , zwei Knurrhähne sowie
Wittlinge....dazwischen ca. 500 Untermaßige Dorsche....

Hier noch mehr Bilder....














Nun freue ich mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit ,,meiner''
Ms Seho am 27-29.11.09....noch könnt auch *Ihr *mit....


Danke nochmal an Carsten für Spaß , Witz und Organisation
....hat Er gut gemacht....|uhoh:

Stühmper


----------



## Stühmper (29. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Da sind doch wieder mal die ersten Bilder auf der Strecke

geblieben....nun aber Plattfische....


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Ich habe heute mal mit Mirko gesabbelt und zwei neue Termine für 2010 klar gemacht:

24. - 25. April und 25. - 26. September

Da kann sich der Eine oder Andere ja vielleicht schon mal so hübsche rote Kreuze und Kringel in seinen Kalender malen....


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (29. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Moin so nun gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu...

ALso es ware eine sehr geile Tour mit sehr netten leudden. Knutemann war der Hit^^.

Gefangen haben wir wie breits oben geschriben wie die dummen. Es war beim Pilken, bei den ersten Stops morgens wie Rotaugen stippen. Rein runter einmal gezupft bäm. Ich habe 1 Trielette gehabt keiner größer als 38.....naja es läßt hoffen auf bessere Zeiten. 

Mirko und seine Crew waren sehr nett wie immer und das essen war auch sehr lecker.

Fazit: Auf jeden Fall wiederholung vlt schon im November ggf. Tomasnimmt mich mit und es passt mit Fussi^^.

Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Carsten für die Orga und die Eiweißbomber. Sehr lecker 

Bis denn dann und tschüß
Malte


----------



## Stühmper (30. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

@Mc Klappstuhl

Wie bitte.....??? Du willst mit im November auf die Seho ?

Weißt Du denn was *das *für Kosten sind ? 77.- Euronen pro

Tag + :m.....Umsatz an Bierchen.....

Naja.....meinetwegen kannst Du mit , dann solltest Du aber 

mal ne' Anmeldung bei Mirko machen.....

Oder überlegst Du noch ?


----------



## Stühmper (30. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Hier noch einige Bilders von Kalles Cam............|wavey:


----------



## Stühmper (30. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. September 2009)

*AW: 24 - Stunden - Tour mit der SEHO nächstes Wochenende...*

Ich sag das mal so.
Eine Tour wie diese,kann/sollte man nur einmal im Jahr machen,
denn dann verbleichen die anglerischen Momente,welche man in den 
24Std. sammeln durfte,länger erhalten.
Diese 24Std. sind es,welche mich lange Zeit nähren werden,wenn ich denke:
"Jetzt müßte man auf´m Kutter sein.
Es fällt mir wirklich nicht schwer zu sagen,das es mal wieder der Hammer gewesen ist.
Häufig kommt es nicht so rüber,aber ich hab mich ohne Ausnahme sehr wohl gefühlt,denn
dieser Haufen von "Blitzbirnen" war Top,vorallem die Rennleitung neben mir,ne Knute!



Carsten,
das hast du gut gemacht.

p.s.25.10. sind Plattentage in Laboe!


----------

